
Show HN: Chrome extension for team convos and knowledge sharing on any webpage - alphast0rm
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/inverse/hfmfahehhpglkhfkbenipfcdcgglaclb
======
alphast0rm
Hi HN,

Happy to share Inverse, a Chrome extension that empowers teams to have
conversations and share knowledge on any webpage. Unlike email or chat
applications like Slack or Teams, where information is siloed inside each app,
Inverse lives alongside you in the browser so you can view and take part in
discussions without leaving your current tab. These discussions are tied to
specific URLs, so you can create a common thread that connects related pages,
like a document, ticket, design, or dashboard.

Any feedback or comments are much appreciated!

------
songzme
Not sure if you heard of [https://web.hypothes.is/](https://web.hypothes.is/)

Hypothesis came to mind when I saw this product and it would be helpful in
your description describe how its different.

Also I primarily use firefox and if the use case is to share conversations
with people I think it should support more browsers than just chrome.

